

Teambox - open source project management tool - cmelbye
http://www.teambox.com/

======
raptrex
Can someone who has tried Teambox and Open Atrium (<http://openatrium.com/>)
give their opinions on both?

------
fdb
We have this running in our organisation on our own server and it works great!

We had some issues with SMTP configuration, but for the rest the installation
was very easy, thanks to Phusion Passenger.

~~~
sdfx
Are the features of the premium plan (search across all projects & time-
tracking) part of the installation?

------
koevet
Is anyone able to outline the main differences between Basecamp and Teambox? I
have just started using Basecamp - I like it, but I feel that is not exactly
what I want for running my projects...a bit too "stiff".

~~~
malte
I would say Teambox is a twitter-like approach to project management. You can
either refer your message to a specific conversation/task or just make a
status update like "Working on xy". I have used Basecamp for years, and the
main difference is, that Teambox is (in my opinion) better to stay on top of
conversations. I've often found myself losing track of conversations in
Basecamp because of new threads being opened and older threads moving to
another page.

~~~
ten7
I have to agree with you. Although BC's new "most active discussions" at the
top of Messages does help.

------
emilis_info
2:54 "... even though he is sick at home he is working on this new task ..."

------
cmelbye
I thought I'd post this because I found it to be a great project management
tool for my projects, and with its free plan, it's a good choice for startups
that can't afford an expensive alternative. Plus, it's open source, which is
always a good thing if you want to tweak it.

------
trun
Been using this for a couple projects lately. Despite a couple quirks (mostly
features I'm used to in Basecamp) it's been really solid. Now if I could just
get the rest of my team to start using it :)

------
caustic
I think this is the beginning of the new generation of project management
tools that focus on communication instead of planning and reporting.

------
ajaimk
This is exactly what I needed! Open Source for the win.

------
juvenn
And, it supports markdown, ++

------
camwest
Was I the only one that was getting anxious by seeing the words "Gantt Chart"
in the screencast?

~~~
unixcharles
You should not be anxious about chart, maybe try Paxil, Xanax. lol

No, seriously, what's wrong with Gantt chart?

------
zaph0d
Extremely beautiful UI. Great work!

~~~
bruceboughton
Indeed... wonder why they went for jaggy rotated screenshots on the homepage
though.

------
souravray
I like it! Really very useful when you working with a geographically separated
team.

------
Pistos2
I used TeamBox a short while a few months ago, but switched to Pivotal
Tracker, and haven't looked back. My opinion is that PT is excellent for
development teams (or even solo developers).

------
whimsy
The only thing that I would miss from Pivotal is velocity-tracking.

------
grk
Pretty awesome that it's opensource.

------
arturadib
Am I the only one who sees 37signals all over this product?

~~~
bigtones
Yes.

